

The penultimate guide to stopping a DDoS attack (2010) - walterbell
http://blog.unixy.net/2010/08/the-penultimate-guide-to-stopping-a-ddos-attack-a-new-approach/

======
weinzierl
Why is it the penultimate guide? Is there a follow-up with the ultimate guide?
I'm not a native speaker and the title confuses me. Can someone explain?

